# Which Tri-Tronics



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm considering getting a new e-collar. I have the sport 50 and sport 65BPR now and am happy with them but want to upgrade. Looking at the website I think I'll go with the Pro 100, but have a question. It looks like the only difference between the 100 and 200 is that the 100 has more flexibility in continuous and the 200 has more in momentary. It seems to me that I can always do my own momentary by tapping the button, but you can't turn momentary into continuous so the 100 would be more versatile.

Am I missing something? Does anyone out there have a strong preference for the 200?

I know the 500 has both but I don't like the idea of flipping a switch to go from momentary to continuous, I like the seperate buttons. 

Thanks in advance.

DH


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

I would suggest one of the models that has seperate momentary and continuous buttons. You mentioned that you could do momentary just by pressing and releasing the continuous button....the momentary button nicks for something like 1/10 of a second. You will have trouble making it that short on your own. I use a G2 flyway special and it has seperate momentary and continuous buttons. No need to switch from one to the other.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

DH said:


> I'm considering getting a new e-collar. I have the sport 50 and sport 65BPR now and am happy with them but want to upgrade. Looking at the website I think I'll go with the Pro 100, but have a question. It looks like the only difference between the 100 and 200 is that the 100 has more flexibility in continuous and the 200 has more in momentary. It seems to me that I can always do my own momentary by tapping the button, but you can't turn momentary into continuous so the 100 would be more versatile.
> 
> Am I missing something? Does anyone out there have a strong preference for the 200?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Had a 200 but decided I didn't need the tone feature So now I'm using a flyway. Love it and wouldn't trade it for anything. It's the older style, I guess you'd call it the G1 edition.


----------

